# Newsletter



## CajunTinMan (Oct 26, 2012)

Bonjour my Texas Brothers.  I have agreed to start a newsletter for my lodge.  Examples, ideals, templetes, anything would be helpful.


----------



## MarkR (Oct 26, 2012)

CajunTinMan said:


> Bonjour my Texas Brothers.  I have agreed to start a newsletter for my lodge.  Examples, ideals, templetes, anything would be helpful.


Microsoft has tons of free downloadable newsletter templates at http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/results.aspx?qu=newsletters.  I do our Lodge newsletter, and I just made my own.  Nothing fancy, but it works.  You can see it as a pdf on our website www.mankatomasons.org.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 26, 2012)

Man that is nice. That's what I want to do


----------



## Custer148 (Oct 26, 2012)

I am Secretary for my Lodge and I do a bi-monthly Trestle Board (newsletter).  One thing I took to doing was putting some Masonic Education into the Trestle Board, and I have gotten rave reviews from the Brethren.  I found articles to use on-line (make sure you credit the authors) I have done question & answer sessions, and I have put together short articles of my own.  I use a combination of e-mail and snail-mail to distribute the Trestle Board to the Brethren.  We have around 90 members and 35% or so are 50 year and older members who don't use a computer and they seem to enjoy hearing from the Lodge every other month.  Try to get another member or two involved as this can get overwhelming in short order if you try to do a monthly newsletter (especially if you are working full time, or involved in other organizations)


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 26, 2012)

This is very useful. Thanks guys. Right now I only have me to get it rolling. Do y'all use bulk mail?


----------



## relapse98 (Oct 26, 2012)

CajunTinMan said:


> Do y'all use bulk mail?



You probably don't have enough to mail out to make bulk mail work. 
http://pe.usps.com/businessmail101/getstarted/bulkmail.htm


----------



## crono782 (Oct 26, 2012)

@MarkR
Nice newsletter, nice to see a clean format. I'm personally not a fan of "serif" fonts in e-communication, but I bet it looks pretty nice in print.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 26, 2012)

Did you use Serif to creat yours?


----------



## crono782 (Oct 26, 2012)

I just mean in general. I spend so much time online (which comparatively, uses very little serif type fonts; this site has practically none) and so little in books (which use quite a bit) that serif type fonts look foreign to my eyes, hah. It's just preference.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 26, 2012)

Custer what program are you using to make your newsletter?


----------



## Custer148 (Oct 26, 2012)

CajunTinMan said:


> Custer what program are you using to make your newsletter?



I actually just use MS Word and save & send it as a PDF.  A PDF seems to have fewer problems with the different computer OS when I e-mail them out.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 26, 2012)

Great thanks.


----------



## MarkR (Oct 27, 2012)

Custer148 said:


> I actually just use MS Word and save & send it as a PDF.  A PDF seems to have fewer problems with the different computer OS when I e-mail them out.


That's the same thing I do.  Also, the pdf can be considerably smaller in file size, making it easier for the receiving party to download via email.


----------



## Bob Geer (Nov 19, 2012)

I've been producing newsletters for e-mail and print for about 15 years. If you'll send me your e-mail address, I'll send you the latest edition of the Old Ocean Trestle Board. I use Wordperfect X4 which is the only software I know of that will convert to .pdf (Adobe) at the click of a button. X4 is very user friendly - beats heck out of MS Word.
Fraternally,
BG
bobgeer1943@att.net


----------



## widows son (Nov 19, 2012)

Cajun can you send me this?


----------



## widows son (Nov 19, 2012)

Facebook me if necessary


----------



## CajunTinMan (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah when I get to my computer I will.


----------



## MarkR (Nov 20, 2012)

Bob Geer said:


> I've been producing newsletters for e-mail and print for about 15 years. If you'll send me your e-mail address, I'll send you the latest edition of the Old Ocean Trestle Board. I use Wordperfect X4 which is the only software I know of that will convert to .pdf (Adobe) at the click of a button. X4 is very user friendly - beats heck out of MS Word.
> Fraternally,
> BG
> bobgeer1943@att.net


Office 2007 or 2010 will convert Word files to pdf with no problem.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. I knocked my first one out using word. I was able to convert it to PDF.


----------



## Bro Mathews (May 7, 2017)

Hello Brothers would it be possible to get one sent to me if any one has one of them templates?


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 7, 2017)

Bro Mathews said:


> Hello Brothers would it be possible to get one sent to me if any one has one of them templates?


This is a 5yr old thread brother

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MarkR (May 8, 2017)

https://templates.office.com/en-us/Search/results?query=newsletter


----------



## Bloke (May 8, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> This is a 5yr old thread brother
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


But it is on topic


----------



## Bro Mathews (May 8, 2017)

Brothers apologize I did not realize how old this forum topic was I just wasn't having any luck searching for it and was seeking wisdom  for my fellow brothers.

Safe travels


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 8, 2017)

No worries just didn't want you to expect an answer from theOP

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MarkR (May 9, 2017)

Bro Mathews said:


> Brothers apologize I did not realize how old this forum topic was I just wasn't having any luck searching for it and was seeking wisdom  for my fellow brothers.
> 
> Safe travels


That's why I went ahead and gave you a link to newsletter templates.


----------

